# Hibernate: Komplette Datenbank in Speicher laden?



## winx (21. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine MySQL DB und benutze Hibernate. Ist es mir möglich (ich kenne das aus C#, mit dem MS-SQL Server) zu Beginn meines Programmes mir eine Kopie meiner DB in den Hauptspeicher in ein Objekt zu laden und damit zu arbeiten (updates müssten natürlich abgeglichen werden) ??

Gibt es da etwas ? Ich habe das Problem das ich bei jeder (erstmalig) aufgerufenen Ladefunktion, teilweise Ladezeiten bis zu einer Minute habe.

Kann mir da jemand helfen oder weiss wie ich anderweitig meine miese Performance verbessern kann?

thx


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Feb 2005)

hae ? du willst die komplette datenbank einlesen? und dass soll schneller sein ?
zeig mal deine mappings !

an deiner stelle würde ich sämtliche collections u.s.w. mit lazy einlesen


----------



## winx (21. Feb 2005)

ich will zu beginn der applikation die ganze datenbank in ein objekt.einlesen und diese dann verwenden bis sich was ändert. die änderungen würde ich auch dann gerne auf diesem objekt beim programmende speichern.

wie verwende ich "lazy" ??? was bringt mir das für vorteile?

gibts noch andere tipps wie ich die performance verbessern kann?

danke


----------



## abollm (21. Feb 2005)

winx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich will zu beginn der applikation die ganze datenbank in ein objekt.einlesen und diese dann verwenden bis sich was ändert. die änderungen würde ich auch dann gerne auf diesem objekt beim programmende speichern.
> 
> wie verwende ich "lazy" ??? was bringt mir das für vorteile?
> 
> ...



Warum arbeitest du dann nicht gleich mit z.B. MS Access (sofern du nicht auf Unix/Linux arbeiten solltest)?


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Feb 2005)

hibernate machts doch für dich eh richtig

die "Zeilen" werden bei Bedarf (!) in den Hauptspeicher geladen (lazy), wenn du nie "save" aufrufst, dann wird auch nix zurückgeschrieben

Wenn das Laden bei dir eine Minute dauert würde ich von einer kompletten Kopie lieber absehen....


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Feb 2005)

kopie ist nicht gut.

zum thema lazy:

Wenn du in deinem MappingFile irgendwoe sowas hast:

<set name="..">....</set>

Dann für bei dem Set noch "lazy=true" rein.

<set name=".." lazy="true">....</set>


----------

